# Monster We Just Finished 9000 Sq ft



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

This one turned out really well. This took 5 guys 2 months not including cabinets.

Products Used

Aqualock primer sprayed everything. 

Aqua glo classic decorators white flat on walls and ceilings.

Regal semi decorators white on the trim 

Cabinetry I sprayed offsite. Primed with underbody enamel 2x then 2 finish coats satin impervo oil decorators white.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Beautiful work. Beautiful views.

Good to hear there are jobs out there that will give you two months to return pristine results.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

So 200 man days about into it?
NC or a repaint? Can't tell.
Nice looking job


----------



## Heidiheehiho (May 15, 2015)

No color whatsoever?


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Oden this is nc. More like 300. Luckily I have skilled mechanics. Otherwise as you probably know, it takes alot longer.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

No Heidi I work for the builder. He likes them completely white. It's the look where I live. The great part is the house will get sold then the real estate agent refers me to the buyer. I've finished houses then repainted them right after.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> No Heidi I work for the builder. He likes them completely white. It's the look where I live. The great part is the house will get sold then the real estate agent refers me to the buyer. I've finished houses then repainted them right after.


Nice. You get to double up.

The white on white look is popular out my way


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I get tired of it honestly. It does look clean but I cant wait to use colors. 3 in a row like this.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> I get tired of it honestly. It does look clean but I cant wait to use colors. 3 in a row like this.


I know what you mean. I painted a smaller apartment building by myself years ago. Every door, wall, ceiling, stick of trim, even the sprinkler pipes....

Good old CC40, Cloud white.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> I get tired of it honestly. It does look clean but I cant wait to use colors. 3 in a row like this.





Wildbill7145 said:


> I know what you mean. I painted a smaller apartment building by myself years ago. Every door, wall, ceiling, stick of trim, even the sprinkler pipes.... Good old CC40, Cloud white.


The both of you, can't be serious? 
All white! Great! $$$$$$$$$$$$$
Haha


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks mike


----------

